# Pscarbs NABBA Assault 2007



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well the time has come for me to start my prep for the shows i have chosen to compete in this year these are

29th April - NABBA West Britain, Guild Hall Exeter

12th May - Mr Caledonia, some where in Scotland 

19th May - NABBA British Finals, South-port

My diet does not start until Feb the 5th but my Cycle starts tomorrow the main reason for this is so when i start my diet i will have a high androgen level this in itself will help with the initial fat loss.....

I was going to start last week but i have been really ill this last week which in itself dropped me from 215lbs to 207lbs in 5 days at the moment i stand at 210lbs not sure what i will be at in 2 weeks time when the diet starts....

My course for the first 8 weeks is as follows:

Weeks 1 & 2

50mg D/bol ed (first week only) ROHM Labs

1ml Oxytest ed (2nd week only) Hormone Solutions

500mg Test Heptalyte ROHM Labs

500mg Test Enthanate Iranian

200mg NPP GL

200mg Deca Bioizer

Weeks 3 - 8

1g Test Enthanate Iranian

500mg Test Heptalyte ROHM Labs

200mg NPP GL

200mg Deca Bioizer

Weeks 3 - 6

100mcg's of IGF-1LR3 Mon - Fri

I will use Nolvadex to contain any water retention from the cycle if needed.

I am also using 8iu's of Hygetropin ed for the duration of the cycle

so that is the cycle i will start tomorrow my goals this year is to win the overall at the NABBA west and to place as high as i can at the finals.......


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

looking forward to watching you compete paul mate! i think youll do very well this year!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

your diet starts 5th feb. pussy. some of us have done 7 weeks already.

good luck this year paul


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bodyworks said:


> your diet starts 5th feb. pussy. some of us have done 7 weeks already.
> 
> good luck this year paul


yea well some of you pasty boys need to  ...

good luck with your prep as well mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have been away at Gatwick Airport all this week with work staying at the worlds worst hotel(Europa) i managed to train at Harold's gym on both Tuesday and Wednesday, Harold had a look at me on Tuesday night and was suitably impressed by the density of the muscle i had put on although i had maybe gain a percent more body fat than i had in October he still rated me at 12%.

now i am with James and Tom on the fact it does not matter what the calipers or the scales say it is all about the mirror and in both mine and Harold's opinion i have a decent amount of condition at the moment...

On Wednesday night we touched on diet it looks like we will be using this Carb Cycle regime to start with

Sun - Low day

Mon - Low day

Tues - Med day

Wed - Low day

Thur - Med day

Fri - Low day

Sat - re-feed day

Low day

Carbs - 200g, Protein - 300g, Fats - unsure at the moment

Med day

Carbs - 300g, Protein - 300g, Fats - unsure at the moment

Re-feed day

Carbs - 450+g, Protein - 300g, Fats - unsure at the moment

I looked at my journel for my 2005 prep and during that 12 week period here are my carb levels compared to this year..

------2005---2007

High 120g---450+g

Med 70g----300g

Low 0g----200g

i will have the exact numbers by Saturday, i am all set now my focus is there and my anticipation about stating the diet is building so i say bring it on


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i agree, scales and measurements mean nowt if the conditioning isnt top to toe front to back!

do you include cardio at any point paul?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my diet start on monday Lee and so will my cardio it will be 40min pwo for the first 2-3 weeks or until i feel i need more...


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i bet you were hungry in 2005. my class 4 buddy starts dieting monday too. feels like it's getting closer.


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

All the best mate for 2007

Cant wait to see ur progress pics,

R


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Best of luck.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys ...

well i received my final draft of the diet today from Harold the carb amounts are a little lower than we talked about but mainly for ease of measuring when i am away working...

*Medium Day*

*Meal 1:*

Multi vit, 1g vit C, 4caps creatine E2, 10g glutamine

2 scoops Extreme Whey, 75g rolled oats,1 banana

*Meal 2:*

250g chicken or turkey breast or lean mince

62.5g basmati Or brown rice or 225g sweet potato

teaspoon udo's or Similar oil.

*Meal 3:*

Same as Meal 2

*Meal 4:*

2 scoops Extreme Whey, 75g rolled oats,1 banana

*Pre Workout-* Nitric oxidiser or EPH or E.C.A. stack or similar

*Meal 5 PWO:*

Shake to provide 50g protein and 50g carb

10g glutamine, 4 caps creatine E2, 1g vit C

*Meal 6:*

250g chicken or turkey breast or lean mince/steak, twice a wk Salmon

2 portion veg (green and/or yellow totalling 300g)

Teaspoon Udo's oil or similar essential oil, multi vit, 2g vit C ZMA as directed on tub(standard dose)

*Low Day* - P 315g C 180g F +- 50g

(carbs reduced evenly from First four meals)

*Refeed Day* - P 315g C 450g-500g F <50g

*Carb Cycle*

M - Low

T - Medium

W - Low

TH - Medium

F - Low

S - Refeed

Su - Low

i will drink 3-4 litres of water a day

On non training days replace post workout meal with a meal similar to 10.30am/1.30pm

*Gear:*

Weeks 3 - 8

1g Test Enthanate Iranian

400mg Deca Bioizer

20mg Nolva ed

Weeks 3 - 6

100mcg's of Omega IGF-1LR3 ed

Weeks 3 - 12

either 5iu's of Generic Blue tops or 8iu's Hygetropin ed

i am starting to use clen at 80mcg's ed from monday aswell...

i took some pics tonight but i am not happy with how i look so will not be posting any pics up yet


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well it has started, for the next 15 weeks i will be known in my house as Grumpy Bum 

Weighed myself this morning and i stand at 215lbs probably looking at being on stage at around 190lbs....

let the fun begin


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

all the best mate

good luck, i dont envy u lol,

R


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Update.....

So the diet started monday....i travelled up to north wales in the afternoon took me 5hrs and twice i had to stop and eat my lean mince and rice

i went straight to the gym and did the following which in hindsight was not the best idea

Quads:

3 x leg extensions

Leg Press 10 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between sets (400lbs)

walking lunges - 10 sets of 12 strides (6per leg)

Hams:

6 x standing leg curl

4 x lying leg curl

Calf's:

6 x standing press 20 reps per set

this wiped me out totally in fact tuesday morning i could not stand for about 10 min

so i bought 2 cooked chickens tuesday night and weighed them out and split them across my meals for wednesday...

Meal 1:

2 weetabix flaked almonds + 2 scoops extreme protein

Meal 2:

250g chicken

62g basmati rice

50mcg's liquid clen, multi vit, 1g vit C, 2 joint support tabs, 50mcg'd T3, 3 x green tea capsules, 400iu's Vit E

Meal 3:

250g chicken

62g basmati rice

Meal 4:

2 scoops extreme MRP

15g almonds

Meal 5:

PWO drink

multi vit, 1g vit C, 2 joint support tabs, 3 x green tea capsules, 400iu's Vit E

Meal 6:

250g fillet steak

veg

my legs today are still killing me from the hammering i gave them on monday...i decided to leave work a day early due to the impeding weather that is due tomorrow so i have just got home after 7hrs on the road thankfully i made up all my meals this morning but driving for that long does take it out of you when your dieting....

meals today....

meal 1:

50g porridge

1 banana

2 scoops extreme protein

Meal 2 & 3

2 tins of smoked tuna in olive oil

62g basmati rice

meal 4:

250g chicken

62g basmati rice

meal 5:

2 scoops extreme protein

1 tablespoon PB

meal 6:

250g chicken

300g veg

no training last night or cardio due to travelling but at least i will get a decent workout in tomorrow night with my training partners....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Today was a meduim carb day so i feel a little more energetic tonight had a decent back session...

Wide Pulldowns to the front 4 sets

Wide Pulldowns to the back 4 sets

One arm DB rows 4 sets

Full Deadlifts 3 sets got 3 plates a side for 5 reps first time in years i have done full deads...

Straight arm cable pulldowns 3 sets

Cable rear delts 5 sets

Calfs:

5 sets standing raise...

i have had carbs with every meal today apart from my last meal which i will have in about 10min....

got a low day tomorrow probably will push it a little because of the refeed day on saturday.....


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

volume training obviously works for you. almost saturday mate...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes shane i do seem to respond better to higher sets but the reps are still in the 8-10 range....

yea i won't be able to sleep tonight thinking about all those carbs tomorrow


----------



## marcos chacon (Jan 24, 2007)

all the best for your contest !!!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

im finding im incorporating more volume training into my workouts these days and i seem to be responding well... i tend to vary it though... ill do a volume session for only 1-2 bodyparts a week and rotate those bodyparts.... am considering doing volume sessions for everything all of the time... but not sure if this would be too much... think i may need a suck it and see approach!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

marcos chacon said:


> all the best for your contest !!!


thanks mate...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have dropped my carbs slightly more than i normally do on low carb days i tend to do this before and after my refeed day....

Meal 1:

7 eggs

50mcg's liquid clen, multivit, 1g vit C, 2 joint support tabs, 50mcg'd T3, 3 x green tea capsules, 400iu's Vit E, 2 UDO's capsules

Meal 2:

250g lean steak + 62.5g Basmati rice

Meal 3:

250g lean steak + 62.5g Basmati rice

1g vit C, 2 joint support tabs, 3 x green tea capsules, 400iu's Vit E, 2 UDO's capsules

Meal 4:

2 scoops Extreme protein + 1 tablespoon of Natty PB

Meal 5:

2 scoops Extreme protein + 1 tablespoon of Natty PB

Meal 6:

250g Lean Steak + Mushrooms and Veg

1g vit C, 2 joint support tabs, 50mcg'd T3, 3 x green tea capsules, 400iu's Vit E, 2 UDO's capsules

Today was a difficult day as work is really stressful at the moment plus i am very tired from the night feeds with my son but i am now starting to feel the tightness that dieting brings so i am happy with this last week....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I had a decent re-feed day but still structured which is alot different from previous years where i have just eaten anything that does not move

because Saturday was a re-feed day i decided Sunday was going to be a very low carb day which was a good thing as i did not get to bed until 4am so i woke at 10am and could only fit in 5 meals....

i did 60min cardio as well yesterday...

i did have a relaxing afternoon me and my son went into Plymouth for a walk around funny how women love guys with baby's

Today:

4.00am - 5iu's Blue top GH

7.00am - 45min cardio

8.00am - 75g Oats + 2 scoops extreme protein

50mcg's liquid clen, multivit, 1g vit C, 2 joint support tabs, 50mcg'd T3, 3 x green tea capsules, 400iu's Vit E, 2 UDO's capsules, 1 B-complex

10.30am - 250g extra lean mince + 65g basmati rice

13.00pm - 250g extra lean mince + 65g basmati rice

1g vit C, 2 joint support tabs, 3 x green tea capsules, 400iu's Vit E, 2 UDO's capsules, 1 B-complex

16.00pm - 2 scoops extreme protein + 4 strawberries

19.00pm - 2 scoops extreme protein + 1 tablespoon PB

multivit, 1g vit C, 2 joint support tabs, 3 x green tea capsules, 400iu's Vit E, 2 UDO's capsules, 1 B-complex, 4 CEE tabs

100mcg's Omega IGF-1LR3

21.00pm - 250g extra lean mince + Veg

it was leg day again today and unfortunately for my training partners i was feeling revved up.....

Quads:

Leg Press - 10 sets - 10 reps - 10 seconds rest between sets

Reverse Hack Squat - 4 sets

Leg Extensions - 4 sets

Lunges - 5 sets of 24 lunges per set

Hams:

Standing leg curl - 5 sets

i was going to also do lying leg curls but my quads started to cramp...

no calf's tonight as i have blisters on my feet from the cardio will sort them out tonight and do calf's tomorrow....

i am noticing some real changes in my condition my waist is coming in nicely even after 1 week as long as i can maintain the muscle density i have achieved in the last 12 months i will be very pleased on stage.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well what a week i have had....in the last 10 days i have been working late into the evening preparing for a very important presentation to a client which happened today this has stressed me out alot and in the last 5 days i have not been able to get to bed until after midnight last night it was 2am before i got to sleep.

the presentation was today and it went very very well the unfortunate thing was i eat breakfast at 8am then my next meal was not until 1.30pm i have only been able to get 70g of carbs and not many fats to replace the lost carbs as i have just got back home after a 5hr drive.....i cannot train tonight nor do cardio because i have very little energy so today has been a bit of a bust....

apart from this little setback things are going fine this morning i was looking better so i can be certain i am heading in the right direction....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so what a stressful week i have had work has been hectic and this has effected everything from diet to family....

i had to miss one nights training because i have been working until midnight each night although i have not cheated on my diet i have not eaten the carbs should of because of work this has had a knock on effect and today i have felt unsteady and light headed....

yet saying this i took a look at my self in the gym after training chest and arms and i must admit i was impressed with both my condition and the density i have.

my training partners pointed out that i have never been in this condition at 10weeks out from a show this was definitely good to hear after the week i have had.

today was a very low carb day due to the re-feed day i have tomorrow..

Meal 1:

75g Oats + 1 small banana

2 scoops extreme protein

Meal 2:

8 whole eggs

Meal 3:

2 scoops extreme protein

1 tablespoon of natty peanut butter

4 strawberries

Meal 4:

250g lean mince made into meatballs

Veg

Meal 5:

2 scoops extreme protein

Meal 6:

250g lean mince made into meatballs

Veg

as you can see it has been very low in carbs today this will be the same on Sunday....

so 10 weeks left to go and this week has been bad but i am expecting work to calm down now so i should not have the same stress until i am at the 4 week mark and the stress will be me panicking


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

wicked journal dude


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Paul- from a psychological perspective, do you have to do anything special to keep yourself on track when you've had a week like the last one. To be dieting and having so many outside calls on your time sounds like a real head f**k to me.

Cant say how much i admire your dedication


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Cal...

Squatty - i have nothing special to keep me ontrack apart from the placings i hope to acheive at the shows i am doing, i have been competing since 1991 and it has been only in the last 4-5yrs that i have finally realised my potential this was mainly down to both knowledge and i stopped cheating on my diet....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well it seems this thread is becoming more of a thread for my woes rather than my prep...

today has been a disaster...

i woke up at 7am and decided due to a routine hospital appointment at 9.00am that i would do my cardio after training...

i went to the hospital for what i thought was a routine procedure on my lower back injury, how wrong i was....the specialist told me that i was there for the full procedure that i had in 2005 this involves making 2 injections on the L3/L4, L4/L5 and L5/S1 vertebrae the injections use a special flexible 6inch needle (yep 6inches) once injected all the way into my spine they are attached to a machine that sends an electric current down the needles to burn away the nerves that wrap round the facet joints on those vertebra's.....nice

i was told not to drive for 12hrs but i had to drive to reading this afternoon and thought it would not be to bad....how wrong i was.

i have finally got to the hotel i am limping badly i actually shed tears on the drive up because of the pain and to top it all off i can't do cardio or train today....

i have 2 days now attending a developers course so really no stress so hopefully i will be back 100% soon....


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

pscarb said:


> Meal 1:
> 
> 7 eggs





pscarb said:


> Meal 2:
> 
> 8 whole eggs


Paul are you worried about dietary cholesterol at all?

Good log so far, don't be too disheartened when missing a meal not the end of the world ! 

Nick


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nick500 said:


> Paul are you worried about dietary cholesterol at all?
> 
> Good log so far, don't be too disheartened when missing a meal not the end of the world !
> 
> Nick


No mate not worried about dietary cholesterol as the negative effects are overatted in my opinion...

Today has been slightly better for me although the pain in my lower back is still pretty bad...

Diet today has been better but not totally back on track as the pain has destroyed my appetite some what...

Meal 1

Tuna + Basmati rice (yep you read correctly)

Meal 2

Tuna + Basmati rice

Meal 3

Chicken + Basmati rice

Meal 4

Chicken

Meal 5

2 scoops Extreme Whey

i trained tonight at castles gym in Windsor which was great as i got the chance to meet up with Wade Stafford and his lovely missus (it is always good to see a friend when i am away from home).

Jason who owns castles always looks after me when i am down in the area and the gym is great worth a visit if you are ever in the area...

I trained Chest and Biceps it was not my chest day but due to the lower back pain it was the only thing i could train i followed this with 35min on the treadmill which was hell but i had to do it for my own piece of mind.....

Wade and his missus took a look at me after training and wade said that i am bang on target for 10 week's out, he also mentioned how i seemed to have improved my taper mainly through added size to my shoulder/chest and back area this is good news to me as in 2005 i was criticised for having a large waist....

i am keeping my chin up guys and will be back on track in the next few days....


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Can you give us an idea of your workouts? What poundages are you lifting vs when you were bulking up?

How big is your waist?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i don't keep notes of my poundages Nick as i train as heavy as i can for that session now that i am dieting this will change depending on the amount of carbs i have eaten....but i am not lifting as heavy as constantly as i was in the off season...

as for the size of my waist i don't really know only that i need a belt to keep my 34inch jeans from falling down... 

so today has been a much better day both mentally and physically, although i have not cheated on my diet i did not feel that i was dieting the guys who have dieted will know what i mean...today i feel that i am dieting.....yippee

i have decided to do cardio twice a day for 30min each session at the moment i have also made the decision to switch from enthanate to English Sustanon from next week as i just don't feel like i am getting much from the enthanate this is probably down to using this ester alot nothing else really....or it may be a mental thing plus i am getting genuine English sus which is the best you can get and not to be missed

although my goals for this comp are not weight based i do like to track my weight so i am looking to have dipped under the 210lbs mark this weekend....

i am going to see Harold on Monday of next week to let him check my progress and to make any changes he sees fit....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well the end of a bad week has arrived....

i am feeling very depleted today but optamistic in what i have acheived this last week concerning weight loss, i am looking tighter than last week so i have to be happy with that.

today has been a low carb day as tomorrow is my refeed day....

today in breif....

06.30 - 5iu's Blue top GH + 1 ECA, 3 T3/T4 tabs Hormone Solutions

06.30 - 35min cardio

07.30 - Multi vit pack, 2 OTC fatburners, 1ml letro, 50mcg's Omega IGF, 3 joint support tabs

08.00 - 75g Oats and protein shake

10.30 - 40g Basmati rice + 225g chicken

13.00 - 40g Basmati rice + 225g chicken + 2 OTC fatburners, 3 joint support tabs

16.00 - 6 egg whites + 3 yolks

17.00 - 50mcg's Omega IGF, 2 ECA stack, 2 Kre-Akalane tabs

17.30 - Train

19.00 - 35min cardio, 2 Kre-Akalane tabs

20.00 - 2 scoops extreme protein mixed into a pudding 

21.30 - 250g lean mince + onions and peas + 1 multivit pack

so that is the day i have had.....i have also been working on a excel spreadsheet that works out the amount of AAS you need and when to take it should be finished soon once i get my head round the coding...


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

how many weeks left to the show now paul?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lee i have 9 weeks left before my qualifier 11 weeks to dougies show and 12 weeks left to the Britian finals....ooh the joy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the weekend was a decent few days consisting of a good refeed then a very low carb day Sunday was a non training day but i did 90min cardio instead...

Now it seems the good few days of last are a distant memory for me now....Monday i had to travel to London at the last minute but because my little girl was at school; could not go until after she got home at 4pm so this meant i could not train until i had travelled to Windsor so ended up training at 8.00pm and after a 4hr road trip this was not the best thing to do although my diet was good that day...

Tuesday i cam into the London office i had totally forgot how much i hated the city centre....i brought in with me some new packets of Oats and Protein from Dymatize but i had forgotten to bring with me any more protein.

I was training last night at castles again and felt dizzy towards the end of my weights session and the start of my cardio and then i realised due to my workload that day and me forgetting my protein i had only eaten

100g - carbs (at this point should of been 180g)

140g - protein (at this point should of been 210g)

20g - Fats(at this point should of been 75g)

of course i did not end my cardio but in hindsight i should of as by the time i got back to the hotel and sat down to eat my chicken i had a really bad migraine and i had severely lost my appetite.......

Today so far well i did not get that much sleep as the migraine i had last night lasted all through the night this led me to sleeping over so had to rush breakfast by just having a protein shake, then the joys of the London underground reared its ugly head by there being sever delays on both the jubilee and central line both which i would normally use i have just arrived at work just in time for my next meal and then realised i left my Tupperware boxes in my car back at the hotel......fu£$&£%*((&^ck so thankfully i had one of the packets of Oats n More in my laptop case i have just had this now but again i find myself way behind schedule on my diet feeling empty and dizzy and very very crappy......ooh the joys of dieting


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

jesus your grafting hard paul mate... lifting weights and doing cardio is teh easy bit sometimes isnt it??

stick with it tho... youll look back at these posts after the show and be damn proud at how hard your capable of pushing yourself!!

how many days left till a refeed???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i refeed every saturday mate...

I travelled back from London late last night, i stopped off and had a chat with Tom Blackman he was looking very good and we talked about his next 4 weeks Tom is like me although we have the package it is very hard to see it for yourself if you see what i mean....

I arrived home last night at 10.30pm to my wife who was cleaning puke up from my little girls bedroom my daughter kiana had been very ill so i slept on the sofa so she could be close to my wife through the night, as you can imagine i did not get much sleep....i woke up this morning at 6.30am with a lump at the back of my throat after further investigation (plus a visit to the doctors at midday)i found that my dangle punchbag at the back of my throat had lengthened and was laying on my tongue it was also very bruised.

the Doc explained to me later that this was a known complaint and was down to stress and being run down amongst other things although he had never seen one as long as mine(they all say that )so i am now on a course of penicillin.......so my day was like this....

6.45am - 2 dymetadrine tabs, 5iu's GH, 50mcg T3, 1inner armour vit pack, 3ml TargX

7.00am - 35min Cardio

8.00am - 100g oats + 2 scoops Extreme protein

11.00am - 75g Basmati rice + 2 tins tuna(1 smoked tuna)

14.00pm - 75g Basmati rice + 250g chicken

16.30pm - 75g Oats + 2 scoops Extreme protein

17.00pm - 100mcg's IGF-1LR3, 2 Extreme Kre-Alkaline tabs, 1 T5 tab

17.30pm - Train Legs (see below)

18.50pm - 50mcg T3, 1inner armour vit pack, 3ml TargX, 2 Extreme Kre-Alkaline tabs

19.00pm - 40min cardio

20.00pm - 250g chicken + Veg

22.30 - 2 scoops Extreme protein mixed into a pudding

23.00 - 1mg MTII

my leg session today although i was feeling a little run down after the last few days i still blasted them

Leg press 6 sets heavy 12 reps per set

Leg press 6 sets 10 reps 10 seconds between sets

Lying leg curls 4 sets

DB Stiff leg deads 4 sets

Bench step ups 3 sets

after that lot i could not focus never mind walk

Today has been a good day mainly because i have been at home with my family i also realised just how lucky i am to have a wife like Jenny she supports me every year whilst being a mum and house maker......

I received a picture today from Ian Chambers for those who do not know Ian he is a NABBA class 4 competitor we competed against each other at the 2005 Britain where i placed 6th and he placed a controversial 3rd shortly after that Ian tore both quads of the Fema bone whilst doing leg press (if i am wrong in any way Ian will correct me i am sure) after 18months of surgeries and physio he is back in the game and will be one of my biggest threats at the Britain this year, Ian is a great guy who just like me speaks his mind he owns a gym in cumbria...well Ian sent me a picture of himself doing a Ab shot and all i can say is WOW......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Today was a better day for me work has eased slightly and i managed to get a bit of a nap to catch up on some sleep...

today was a V low carb day due to the re-feed tomorrow, i was very impressed with what i saw in the gym tonight i have made some noticeable improvements in my condition the separation between my shoulders and arms is getting better along with being able to see the muscle sinew under the skin on my shoulders so i am very happy tonight...

Cardio seems to be getting better and does not seem like a chore or maybe that is the T5's i am using before hand ....


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

PSCarb..as the likes of yourself Extreme, Lee, Nick and the other moderators and MC management have probably already forgotten more than I will ever know about this sport, I wouldn't feel right trying to comment on the technical apsects of your programme and overall plan, but by the words used it looks like a comitted and determined PSCarb...hats off to you mate and good luck in your endeavours...Verne


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Verne beleive me on low carbs i have forgotten more than you know


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Sounds like you are working hard, best wishes for the competition.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Paul, ive read loads of books mate and to be honnest i find your journal far more interesting, i thank you very much for giving me an insight into this very complex sport that does not get enough credit. your dedication is WOW! i cant beleive how dedicated u are what with the back and work and training and diet and family, gee, thats what sets you apart from the rest on stage mate, bet they dont go through half what u do to be there.

good luck mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Ali i must admit lately i have been questioning if it is all worth it i will probably call it a day in the next few years....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

It is Jenny's birthday today the joly old age of 27  so on Saturday we went out for a Chinese meal with some of our friends, the meal was great and so was getting out of the house at night after 4 weeks of dieting 

Sunday was an easy day apart from the 60min of cardio at 7.00am 

I have started using MGF today as well this will last for 4 weeks taken on training days PWO...

06.30 - 5iu's GH, 1ml ROHM Thermalipid, T5 capsule, 3ml TargeX

07.00 - 40min cardio

08.00 - 2 scoops extreme whey made into a pudding + 1 multi Vit/Mineral pack, 3 joint support capsules

10.30 - 250g lean mince + 50g basmati rice

13.00 - 250g lean mince + 50g basmati rice

15.30 - 250g chicken, 125g cottage cheese

17.00 - 1ml ROHM Thermalipid, T5 capsule, 50mcg's IGF-1LR3, 2 Extreme Kre-Alkalyn capsules

17.30 - Train

19.00 - 3ml TargeX, 2 Extreme Kre-Alkalyn capsules, 500mcg's MGF

19.15 - 45min cardio

20.00 - 2 scoops extreme whey made into a pudding + 1 multi Vit/Mineral

21.30 - 200g salmon + veg

as i said before today is jenny's birthday so i took the day off work so i could look after Aiden while she caught up on some sleep and went training etc etc...she never got to the gym as she was asleep in bed until 2.00pm  ...

i am away again tomorrow i have business in Gatwick airport so i get a chance to see Harold for the first time since i started the diet 4 weeks ago. i am really looking forward to seeing him as he will tell me exactly if i am on target or not i need this at the moment as my head is doing back flips about my progress....


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

pscarb said:


> cheers Ali i must admit lately i have been questioning if it is all worth it i will probably call it a day in the next few years....


we all get that feeling mate. for me i always find the last week before a show i have zero interest in bodybuilding and am of the mindset that i just want it done with and then ill go coach my kids soccer team for a few years.... but the minute your on stage that all changes... and the minute you walk off that stage your planning your next show!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

chin up kid. i'm looking forward to seeing you as part of a cracking line up at the britain.

how long to go now ? (ha ha).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys ....11 long weeks to the britain shane  lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well i went to see my coach Harold Marillier yesterday...i got there at 14.00 and trained Back and calves with him and his training partner Danny how stupid was i to try and train with a Pro and a heavyweight when i am dieting i was shattered afterwards and today i cannot hardly move as my back has that nice tight Dom's feel to it and my calves hurt so bad i can hardly walk

Harold took a look at me and said that if his intention was to get me onstage in the same condition as last year then i was slightly ahead but because he wants me even more ripped this year he says i am on target apart from my middle to lower back and glutes which are slightly behind this is an area i hold most of my fat and is always the last area to truly come in.

so we are kicking it up a gear by doing 40min cardio twice a day 6 days a week plus lowering my carb amounts on my low and med days by 50g....

i am feeling more settled now i have spoken to Harold....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

and then the world cam crashing down......

yesterday i had my re-feed day which was very welcomed after a few days low carbs...i did my normal thing and finished the day with a takeaway....woke up this morning at 6.00am to feed my son and at 8.00am when my wife rose from her sleepy slumber i took my Helios and T5 then jumped on the treadmill for my normal 60min cardio on a Sunday morning still feeling full and tight from the re-feed the day before...at around the 30min mark i was feeling a little queasy and my stomach was tightening i thought nothing of it and completed my cardio.....after my show i started to feel really bad and then BANG!!! i was bent over with really bad stomach spasms and the a nauseous feeling i could not eat and was feeling dizzy....i spent the morning in and out of the bathroom but still just felt i had a case of the runs jenny took the kids visiting and i went to bed for a much needed rest it was around 12.00pm and i had not yet eaten a thing over the next 4hrs i proceeded to empty the contents of both my bowels and stomach in the bathroom until there was nothing left but stomach bile.....

finally i fell asleep and woke at around 18.30 i was feeling better but still had a sick feeling and a bad stomach going downstairs to see my family Jenny pointed out that i was white as a sheet plus i was cramping in my calf's, legs and stomach from the amount of fluid i had excreted.....

it is 11.00pm 25hrs since the last time i eat anything and i have just forced my self to have 2 scoops of protein and some strawberries i am weak and my body is tired the only reason i am on here now is because i cannot sleep.....

I am hoping that i will wake up tomorrow morning clear of the bug/poisoning i have had today and i can get back on track......

like i said before competing is not easy if it was everyone would be doing it.......goodnight.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

your not having it easy paul mate.

but if it was easy we wouldnt love it so much! hopefully your better this morning!!

bet the refeed was still worth it tho!! lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate i am much better this morning still weak but much better as for the refeed being worth it yes on the day it was good but all the benefits i get from it where flushed away yesterday so to speak


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well i certainly have been feeling the effects of Sundays episode all week, i was telling Tom today on the phone that i am feeling very weak and drained still and both cardio and training is much harder this week...

I have received my last 6 weeks course from Harold and this is what it consists of...

test propionate (Apex)

Tri-Tren (Apex)

Primobolan (Apex, Pharmacy)

Winny orals (GL)

The doses are pretty high but i can see why...so my course for the next 6 weeks will be:

200mg Test Prop M/W/F

200mg Primo M/W/F

150mg Tri-Tren M/W/F

50mg winny ed

5iu's GH ed

1mg Letro ed

2ml ROHM Thermalipid ed

this will go towards giving me a nice hard look to my physique as condition is key this year because the class 4 line up is going to be extremely tough this year so my goal has changed from top 3 to top 6 this is not me being defeatist but realistic...


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

2ml ROHM Thermalipid ed... whats this paul mate???

also, why specifically prop? i know yes your looking to be has hard as possible but if your taking letrozole (am assuming is as good or better than arimidex) then theres surely no need to switch to short acting gear?

i took sust right up to and through all my shows last year. and know other lads that did who were in better condition than me!

just a question, i know everyones different.. and Harold knows his stuff like so would never suggest doing anything other than his advice!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no other reason Lee apart from i react really well from it in the later weeks of a diet, the letro should read 1mg eod not ed...

ROHM Thermalipid is a liquid mix of Clen/T3 and yohimbine excellant product for dieting


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

pscarb said:


> no other reason Lee apart from i react really well from it in the later weeks of a diet, the letro should read 1mg eod not ed...
> 
> ROHM Thermalipid is a liquid mix of Clen/T3 and yohimbine excellant product for dieting


Paul will you be using the mad stuff (DNP) on this cycle at all?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not sure mate i have aquired some chrystalised DNP which is much safer and more effective than the dirty powder form but at this point i am unsure...


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

buy a dog.. take it for an uphill run a few times a day.. its much safer than dnp!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have my own treadmill Lee at home so a dog is not needed...lol

DNP is a very dangerous drug Lee with that i agree but i do not use it every day and i never go above the min dose which is 200mg the type i have got is combined with Anti-oxidents believe me this is much better than the powdered type you normally get...plus i am not 100% sure i am going to use it yet i am seeing Harold tomorrow and i will wait to see what he says about my condition...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had a decent weekend well compared to the week before i took it easier on my refeed day but still managed to eat a fair amount of carbs although maybe not as much as i should of....

Today i travelled to Harold's gym for my 2 week appraisal we first trained Chest and Biceps and i will say it again as i did 2 weeks ago when you are dieting for a show DO NOT i repeat DO NOT train with a Pro Bodybuilder and a EFBB heavyweight bodybuilder i just wish i would listen to my own advice

Harold took a look at me and was impressed how much i had changed in the 2 weeks, he said i was looking full, wide, thick and leaner. my back is still slightly behind but my centre area is much better it is mainly in my lower back but this is normally an issue with me....my front has slightly edged ahead and i have come in more on my glute/ham tie in...

all in all very positive so nothing will be changed for the next 2 weeks diet wise...

Gear:

tonight is when i start my faster acting gear

2ml Prop M/W/F

2ml Primo M/W/F

1ml Tri-Tren M/W/F

10iu GH ed

25mg Aromasin (changed from Letro as it badly effected my libido )

I stopped my IGF-1LR3 last Friday my intention is to come off for 4 weeks then if Harold sees a benefit then i will run it for 5 weeks 2 weeks from the West....

So i am sitting in my hotel room feeling happy tonight best take a picture of my smiling face as it does not happen often


----------



## reflex (Nov 18, 2006)

glad to hear u are on track paul... which tri-tren are u on mate? also...is the gh every single day...or do u take weekends off? thx. colie


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Colie the Tri-Tren is the new Apex one i will be able to give an honest reveiw on it in about 2 weeks time...yes mate that GH dose is every day i know it is alot compared to most but i have 9 weeks left to be the best i have ever been to be in with a shot at the british so i have to give it all i have...


----------



## reflex (Nov 18, 2006)

9 weeks? wow. i wish u well paul... not long now....keep posting mate. u know i find it very interesting....thx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Another bad day and it is only 9.00am....

i trained legs last night i must admit maybe a little to hard (if that is possible ) i prepped my meals last night so did not get to bed until after midnight so woke up this morning at 6.30really tired.

I had a strange weak but painful in my right lower leg a little like shin splints but down the side i brushed it off and went on the treadmill as normal i only managed to do 25min before i had to stop as i was limping so much...

i jumped in the shower and felt a little bloated and off once i got out from the shower i felt even weirder then for the 2nd time in 2 weeks i was violently sick now i cannot explain it as i had to miss my last meal last night due to lack of appetite...

i have not started anything new this week oral wise that would take this long in the week to react....i did miss my last meal last night due to no having the appetite but i think this was down to the leg session this is also the cause of the pain i have in my lower leg this morning this is what i did last night so you can decide if it was too much

Lying leg curls 6 sets

Standing leg curls 4 sets

Stiff leg deads 4 sets

Leg press 6 sets 10 reps 10 seconds rest between each set with 10 plates on machine

Walking weighted lunges 4 sets

seated calf raise 4 sets

Standing calf raise 3 sets

45min cardio.....

i don't see this as a setback to be honest guys its just one of those things i am more concerned with the 7lb increase this week whilst looking leaner...oops 

all i can say it is a good thing that tomorrow is a crunchy nut day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so feeling better this morning although the pain in my lower legs is still there it easier for me to walk today so i am hoping that by tomorrow the pain will of subsided....

Now a new thing is messing with my head today.....

Last sat i was 201lbs which was expected as i was ill the week before this week i have been checked over by Harold along with a few other guys who's opinion i respect and the general consensus is that i am leaner and tighter than the week before.....so all things good and my head would be OK...well until i stepped on the scales this morning i weigh this morning 210lbs yep you are reading this correctly 210lbs so a gain of 9lbs now i know that this is the best thing that can happen to be noticeably leaner and tighter but weigh more on the scales but it is messing big time with my head.....


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

the numbers dont matter paul.. just forget about them mate... you dont have a problem making your weight... and you know that all that really counts is the opinion of Harold and the others who are getting you ready. if they say you are on course... then you are on course regardless of whether you are 200 or 400 lbs!!! lol

weight can be like a magic mirror... sometimes what the numbers say can be distorted.... water.. stress... tiredness... food in stomach.... you know all this tho...

i always think iif your feeling really good.... worry. if not. then you know things are going well!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

exactly Lee and i would say the same to you if the roles where reversed...i have put the extra weight down to increasing my GH from 5iu's to 10iu's a day....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

here are a cpl of pics taken on friday at the gym they are not great because the camera used was not great, i am also holding the extra water from the increase in GH but it does show my condition to a degree...

View attachment FrntDblBicep.JPG


View attachment MostMuscular.JPG


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

So i had a decent weekend after all the re feed was not as heavy as it has been but this is not necessarily a bad thing...

I feel really good this week i feel and look much tighter all over i still have a long way to go but i feel i have reached the stage where i can say that i have fat in certain places rather than all over...

i have switched over to Hygetropin so made a 2iu a day drop from last week this seems to have helped with the water retention which i now feel caused the increase in weight last week...

I have also switched my training over to a 5 day week training 1 body-part a day cardio is now set at 45 twice a day 6 days a week...

This week will be tough towards the end of the week because i have switched my re-feed day to Sunday so i can semi relax whilst at Tom Blackmans show (UKBFF South Coast) so for those who are going don't be surprised when you see me eating a little crap as being 4 weeks out is the last re-feed that will contain anymore than 1 cheat meal from then on in it is all clean carbs....

This week i have also started the Helios doing 2 .3ml jabs 1 in each side of the lower back before morning and evening cardio because of this i have dropped the ROHM thermalipid for the moment and i am using the Hormone Solutions T3/T4 combi pills....

The course i am on at the present is:

1.5ml Tri-Tren

2ml Primo

1.5ml Test prop

all taken eod along with this i am using .75mg of Letro a day.....along with more Vits and Minerals than i have space here to write about....

I will be honest as usual i have obtained some Crystallised DNP to use if need be at a later stage but this is not a definite i just like to be prepared....

so that is me at the moment happy with how things are going.....so i should have a smile on my face come Sunday when at the show you won't be able to miss me i will be the really tanned one who is not on the stage


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

lol... eating a hotdog???

seems like things settling down for you a bit now... which is good. can i ask what your workload is in the run up to the show? it seems your constantly here there and everywhere... do yuo make specific plans not to be travelling etc the last week or so?

...4 weeks out... twitchy arse stages now then!!! lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lee i am going to arrange to be at home either on leave or working from home the wed/thur/fri before the show and the whole week before the britain however i will be travelling to Crawley to see Harold on the Monday before the shows to gauge my last week plans...


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

looks like you gunna be one of the big boys in class four at the brits, if not the biggest.

good luck mate.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

youre looking monstrous in those pics dude:cool:

i know i should know this but whats class 4?

ie whats the weight limit  and does that make you heavy/lightheavy or whatever?

nice one


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Shane thanks mate i hope i can make an impression this year...

Cal class four is up to and including 5'5" tall their is no weight restriction i should be knocking on the door of around 192lbs which is good as i am not the most aesthetically pleasing as some of the guys who will be onstage with me so i need to make them look small


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol so its classed by height !

more confused than ever now-

there are weight classes tho arent there?

hoping im asking these dumb questions for everyone else who dont really know 

youre looking very dense in your pics-bit like the dude in BW`s avatar


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i wish mate 

yes mate in the UKBFF it is classed by weight in NABBA and WABBA it is height...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

aha! i see.

soo is this the same class/etc that you won after doing your time off last year?

lol yeah you got a lil way to go to get like DY,but you got a very fcuking similar look:cool:

like to see you and shredded side by side!

dare i say beauty and the beast! 

(i`m guessing you`d be a similar class?)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate the first show is the one i won the overall at last year i am hoping to repeat that this year....

As for me and shredded standing side by side i hope that never happens


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Paul

I have enjoyed reading your journal and I look forward to seeing you at the Mr Caledonia.

Now that you are into the final weeks of preparation for the shows I assume that the diet has been tightened up further. I have four weeks left to my first show and I am now only using oats as my carb source. Do you do something similar?

I was also wondering if you stop having your "re-feed" days nearer the comp?

Sorry for all the questions

All the best for your competitions.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Johnny questions are good mate we all have to learn mate believe me a few yrs ago i asked the same things...

Unfortunately i will not be doing the Mr Caledonia show my wife has a Spa day planned with her best friends for the 12th she has supported me for the last 10yrs competing and it would be selfish for me to say that she could not go to this so i could compete so i won't be at the show i am gutted though as Dougie's shows are always good and the athletes are always looked after....

Your questions...

Carb source....i only really have 3 carb source's in the whole diet these are Oats, Basmati rice and veg i stick to these the whole way through but the amounts and the high, low days change as the show gets closer....

My re-feed days change but they do not get dropped this weekend will be the last re-feed day where i have more than one cheat meal after this weekend i will just have one cheat meal the rest of the carbs for the day will be clean and from the sources i mentioned above....

good luck with your comp mate and if their is anything else you need to know just ask....


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Looking good, you resemble some kind of armoured vehicle. Are you supplementing fibre? An insoluble/soluble fibre combo can slow glucose uptake from the gut, could be handy when you are keeping a tight watch on carbs, as well as the obvious health benefits.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate i am not worth thinking about though...

Well i have purposely not updated the thread this week as i have had a week off work and used the less stressful time in the evenings to spend some time watching TV with Jenny something that has scored me a lot of browny points....

So the week has been a good one apart from a little episode in the gym on Thursday night i have been very relaxed, my condition is getting better by the day and i would say that apart from the fat i have on my lower back the only fat i have now to remove is intramuscular i would say 98% of the Ab fat i had has gone....

I am weighing 205lbs so a huge drop of 5lbs since a week ago....my training partner told me last night that i had tightened up since Wednesday...

i have placed the Helios in over the last week and it has certainly helped i will continue this for a further week before switching to another Clen source probably oral liquid Clem from GL...

I have switched to Hygetropin from the generic blue tops to make dosing easier because i have dropped to 8iu's ed...

So all in all a good week 4 weeks left to go to the qualifier and 7 weeks left to go for the Finals.....nearly there


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so another week is over and only 3 left to go before the NABBA West i took some pics this morning after training they are of better quality but the light from outside spoils them a little but i think you can see a definite improvement....although i do realise that my problem area is my back especially the lower back but this is always the last thing to come in....

I will only be doing the NABBA shows this year i have had to pull out of the Mr Caledonian show because it clashes with a Hen/Spa day my wife has been invited on for her best mate and seeing as she has supported me over the years i feel it is the least i can do, i am gutted because Dougie Black puts on a great show and really looks after the competitors so if any of you can go then get yourself to the show....

This morning i was 203lbs so a nice steady drop of 2.5lbs from last week this does not surprise me as i am really feeling tired all the time now but hey that's the fun part 

I am going to add 1ml of Masteron eod and 40mcg's of Omega IGF-1LR3 4 times a week from Monday...now i still have the option of the DNP but i am starting to feel that i might not need it.....

So as usual guys all comments are welcome....but if they are bad comments i will ban you  joking...


----------



## stumpy1466867921 (Sep 6, 2004)

That's great news on your work but I'm surprised to hear you mention DNP! Do you feel you need it at your level? I dunno but I was always under the impression that it was used by people that didn't really have your commitment or self discipline.

This could just be my ignorance or lack of knowledge on the drug.

Please don't think I've written this in a disrespectful way I'm just kinda surprised at you mentioning DNP.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Stumpy no isrespect is taken mate it is an advanced drug and yes normally used by those who cannot hack the diet, i have only mentioned it because this could help get my glutes out but believe me nothing is certain yet...


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

im impressed paul mate!! very impressed... thick as a brick... an internet photo HIDES a mountain of detail too... keep up the hard graft!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

looking great paul and like i said before - you look a lot bigger to me than in previous pics i've seen ov you


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Looking Good Paul.

Very thick musculature too, when i dieted for a show i lost a lot of thickness. Your on the road to a good year,

R


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i bloody hope so mate


----------



## T1466867927 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Mr Scarb,

Looks like everything is going real well for you. Look forward to seeing you in Southport in a few weeks time. I thought you were gonna pop into the gym when you were upt'north?

Love n Light T


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

T how you doing girl....i have moved mt meetings for after the qualifier so i can settle things down i will be up north the week after the NABBA West so will definatly pop in to see you and the old one


----------



## T1466867927 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah Mr Scarb I'm doing OK.....trying to keep Mr G sane....or at least out of trouble lol! Give my love to J and ya lovely little ppl!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

will do T...

well i had my refeed yesterday and it only contained one cheat meal well that turned out to be half a cheat meal  and a little bit of chocolate....it seems that i was more depleted from my low carb days than i thought as i went for a lay down in the afternoon and woke up with severe cramps in my left thigh rod after 20minutes it eased off but then at 2.00am in the morning it came back but this time in both legs and lasted for approx 1hr at one time it got so bad i thought my muscle was going to snap it was that tight it nearly brought me to tears jenny my wife was really worried....all i can think of is that because 80% of the carbs i had on my refeed where clean carbs they grabbed all the water and pulled it into the muscle leaving me dehydrated as i drank the same 6L of water as i do normally.....

i spoke to Harold today and we are going to trail something this week, i am visiting him on Thursday so i am going to low carb Sun/Mon/Tue then take in 500g of clean carbs on Wednesday so that when i see him Thursday he has a better understanding of how full i am so we can gauge what we do for the final week...

because i am going to be away from home on Tuesday night and Wednesday my carbs will come mostly from Oats/WMS/Banana and a few rice cakes i am going to make the flapjacks that Tom used so they are easily portable...

it is going to be a big line up in southport for the finals as 3 class 4 competitors qualified for the finals at yesterday NABBA North East show....

just to remind everyone my shows are on the following dates..

NABBA West - Exeter Guildhall - 29th April

NABBA Finals - Southport - 19th May

it would be great to see some of you at these shows the finals would probably be a much better day out plus i am going up to the finals on my own as my wife has to look after our kids and it is too long a journey for Aiden...

well this time in 2 weeks time i hope to be typing that i won my show and it is all steam ahead for the finals....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yet another week has gone by i would like to say flown by but when you are this close to a show it seems that time either stands still or goes backwards....

as i mentioned earlier this week i was seeing Harold so did a mini carb up of 500g on Wednesday as i was seeing him on Thursday and wanted to give him a first hand impression of how i looked with 500g of carbs in me.....

because i was working in London i baked some of the flapjacks Tom used before his show the recipe was slightly different but worked a treat so much so i actually enjoyed them here is the recipe..

150g vitargo or Waxy Maize Starch

300g rolled Oats

200g Strawberries

175g Banana

2 tablespoons of unsweetened apple sauce

2 scoops chocolate whey

Blend the vitargo/strawberries/banana/apple sauce with 300ml of water then add the oats in a bowl and fold in with a wooden spoon.

place into a oven for 3min at 225 degrees C let stand for 24hrs this will stop them from being rubbery...

so i trained with Harold yesterday and to be honest the 500g hardly touched me so there is room for even more carbs....

After we trained i stripped off for Harold and his first words where "WOW" he could not believe the difference in 2 weeks my lower back is now just a very very small amount of fat along with water but every where else is straited and hard and this was still being a little flat....

Harold said i could drop my water and compete this weekend without any issues...

Harold does not say anything unless it is deserved so i know that all the hard work and chaos i have been through over the past 3 months has been worth it just from his initial reaction....

i popped into see Tom last night i am sure he can vouch for my condition....

we have worked out most of the details now for the run up to the show the main thing is that yesterday and today are low days(100g carbs) then on Saturday a high refeed day of 750g carbs followed by 4 low carbs days then depending on how i feel and look depends on the approach we use after that....

as for chemicals....

GH drops to 4iu's ed from sat then is dropped totally from Wednesday

Prop last shot Monday evening

Primo last shot Sat evening

Masteron/Tren last shot Wednesday evening

Proviron 100mg ed until Wednesday then 200mg ed

Halo 30mg ed until Wednesday then 35mg ed

Winny 50mg ed through the show

Clen last shot of clen Sunday

T3/T4 all the way through show

Cardio will be dropped Tuesday to allow my legs to dry out even more.....

so there you have it guys apart from a few trade secrets this is the full story things are looking good at this moment and as long as i can keep it together i will be the heaviest and tightest i have ever been come the 29th...


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

paul sounds a happy chappy to me!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

pscarb said:


> so there you have it guys apart from a few trade secrets QUOTE]
> 
> lol, thought this forum was all about sharing the info. Nice Journal Paul, ive really looked forward to reading all your updates. top guy..
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is about sharing mate and i think i have done plenty of that so far


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Aye mate

It was and has been an interesting insight Paul. Thanks and all the best

R


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is 1 week to the show this time next week i will be getting ready to leave for the venue.....

I had a high carb day yesterday of 750g and at around 9pm last night started to lose the plot with the carbs and start to panic just as i do every year....i spoke with H this morning and it seems that the issue is not the carbs it is the volume as my stomach is so small it gets bloated from the volume of food i have to eat to achieve the required amount this in its self sends me over the edge and that is when i cut the carbs and come in flat....

well this morning i am still flat and only 1lb heavier than yesterday morning....

so the plan will be to make my flapjacks for the carb up days and just eat these and turkey nothing else as the calorie dense flapjacks do not bloat me as they are mostly made of Vitargo....

I am sure i will be bending the ears of my competing friends this week like Tom and James concerning carb amounts ...

i did take some pics but they really don't show my true condition so will not post them up so the next pics will be on show day...


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

Paul

It has been a pleasure reading your journal. I am in my last week also and I started carb depletion yesterday. I really like the sound of the flapjacks for carbing up and I will give them a go on thursday and friday. My initial carbs on wednesday will be rice cakes, bananas and sweet potatoes then it was going to be dry oats but the flapjacks sound the dogs danglies.

Best of luck Paul and I will be there to pledge my support at the British.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

in my opinion everyone panics a week or so before the show.. just be confident mate that as long as you do what your told to do then you will look how your meant to look........

i too have problems with stomach bloating quite easy mate and the thought of consuming large amounts of carbs would be worrying the hell out of me... vitargo ob a good way to go!

is the show sat or sun?


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

Where do I get vitargo at this short notice?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

try here:

Vitargo - Dayo Audi sports performance nutrition

dunno if you can get it cheaper elswhere... theres not that many places stock it...

myprotein do a version called waxy maize starch!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Johnny - thanks for the support mate it is a good idea you have for the faster carbs on the Wednesday but white baked spuds would be a better choice over sweet spuds for the first day as they have a higher GI.....if you cannot get Vitargo use waxy maize starch this is the basic form of Vitargo you can get it cheap at Myprotein and bulk powders they should be able to do next day delivery...

Lee yes i know what you mean about the bloat it really messes my head up but with vitargo making up 50% to 75% of my carb intake i don't think i will have that problem this year...


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i also found i can bloat from vit c tablets... no other bodybuilder i spoke to had any experience or knowledge of this but theres plenty health info about how the ascorbic acid version can cause stomach upset... and when you go up to 10g a day its amplified.... so i used a natural version from Express Chemist Online Pharmacy - expresschemist.co.uk think it was called lamberts.. def made a difference!


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

pscarb said:


> Johnny - if you cannot get Vitargo use waxy maize starch this is the basic form of Vitargo you can get it cheap at Myprotein and bulk powders they should be able to do next day delivery...


Thanks for the info Paul. Do you find that the red skinned potatoes have a higher GI index than the white skinned ones. I have ordered from My Protein this morning so hopefully I will recieve the waxy maize starch tomorrow to prep the flapjacks for Thursday. If not I will use them next week for the Scottish.

Out of interest Paul how many grams of carbs are you ingesting Wed, Thurs and Fri.

All the best

John


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

red spuds have a lower GI than normal white spuds in fact alot of guys are suprised to hear just how high white spuds are i think they are in the 80's range...

I am carb loading on thur/fri/sat mate as my show is on sunday as for amounts i am unsure yet as i am speaking to my coach tomorrow morning to discuss it but it might be 1000g on thursday then decrease each day from there...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well today was by far the hardest day of depletion i could hardly stand after training...dropped my carbs to 75g for that last push...i am very depleted but in the gym i am extremly vascular and i do get a pump for a few minutes this is what has harmed me in the past as i do look good then i start to think that carbing up would only mess it up....

i can tell i am flat as i have lose skin which is a big sign...

So spoke to Harold today to dicuss the plan for the next 2 days it looks like this...

Carbs:

Thurs - 1000g

Fri - 750g

Water:

Thurs - 8.5L

Fri - 9L

VitC:

Thurs - 10g

Fri - 12g

so tomorrow is all set my flapjacks are setting which make up half of the carbs the problem is i have run out of vitargo for fri and sat so i have to order some tomorrow and hope they can get it to me for friday morning....


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

Good luck in getting the Vitargo. I was supposed to get mine yesterday (waxy maize starch) but parcelforce fek'd it up and did't come good with the 24 hour delivery. So it is dry oats fo me today I'm afraid.

I am really looking forward to the shows now and meeting some of the guys on here.

Best of luck Paul.

J


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

carb loading. the best part of contest prep. sit back, watch jeremy kyle and scoff..

good luck paul.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

pscarb said:


> So spoke to Harold today to dicuss the plan for the next 2 days it looks like this...
> 
> Carbs:
> 
> ...


Allo mate. Hope everything goes well - looks like you've put alot of work into it.

Couple of questions for ya...

1kg of carbs... Doesn't that give you major trotts??

Whats the huge amounts of Vit C for?

Cheers,

TH&S


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

the vitc helps pull water out your system mate... a high dose pulls water through and out of you.... then when you stop taking in water before the show.. it keeps on coming out of you and you get drier and drier!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

aha! Cheers Lee


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

1000g of carbs would bloat me and have me on the toilet all day if it was all whole foods but half is Vitargo which is 70% faster in replenishing glycogen and does not bloat...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll look into that, trying to carb cycle at the moment to keep the BF down... Cheers


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

pscarb said:


> Water:
> 
> Thurs - 8.5L
> 
> Fri - 9L


Whats your thoughts on hyponatraemia or hyperhydration when drinking that much water?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so yesterday was show day...

it was a great day i was very tired as like i mentioned earlier aiden was up through the night for the past 3 nights...

i got to the venue at around 12.30pm yesterday afternoon with my bag which contained everything from my PSP to my posing trunks....

After signing in i went a relaxed in the foyer and waited for Tom to arrive, i had already found out that i was the only one in my class which was not a surprise as this as been the same for the last 2 years...but i was looking for the overall title and the other classes although again small the standard was good so i knew i had a challenge on later in the night...

Tom arrived and we went backstage to prep i had tanned up using Jan Tana this year and it is by far the best stuff i have used, all you need to do on the day is apply a posing gel to bring out the shine which Tom did.

My spot at pre-judging was quick as i only had to do my routine then go i did the routine which was nothing like the one i practiced after getting changed and talking to a few people i know went off to my car to get some long awaited sleep and to eat a few more carbs as Tom had mentioned i could fill out a little more....at 6.00pm i went back to the venue to meet up with my wife and daughter and some of my mates who had come to support me....the place was packed which is a good sign for support from the crowd...

Tom prepped me backstage again and let me know i was even fuller than the day and looked very good he did take some pics and will no doubt post them up later.....i went onstage did my routine and excepted my trophy then went backstage to prep for the overall....

We all came out for the overall i saw my family and tom and his misses 2 rows from the front which gave me a huge lift especially my little girl shouting that's my daddy

We compared compulsory poses twice which was very tough but at the end of it all my name was mentioned as NABBA West Britain Overall Champion 2007 which believe me is really cool to hear.....

so today is a day off my diet and training before the 3 week prep to get 10% better for the finals i had nothing but good comments at the show yesterday both from the crowd and the judges which was good to hear as i stood onstage 14lbs heavier than in 2006......

so all steam ahead for the finals now where as long as i just tighten up another 10% i will do some damage in my class..

a huge thanks to Tom Blackman for being there for me all day without your help tom i would of been a mess so thanks mate....and a huge thanks to all you guys for your support over the last 14 weeks.....

ps...breakfast this morning was Oats and Whey now how weird is that


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Congratulations Paul....tremendous achievement...best of luck for the finals.


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done Paul. It must have been a great feeling. I am looking forward to meeting you at the British.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

well done mate! over the moon for ya!

now go kick some short ass at the britain!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

WELL DONE MATE, must be pretty cool to win after so much hard work...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats mate


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Big Congratulation Paul!

See you in Southport!

Malika.X


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

congratulations paul.

good luck at the finals.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well done mate, I know hard you've worked and how much it means to you, nobody deserves it more.

John Bridge and Beccy Williamson each won their classes at the NABBA N. West on Sunday too so a good start to the season for our athletes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Here you go guys some pics from the show on sunday


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Huge improvements on last year mate!!

Now if you get that extra 5-10% between now and the British, that you were wanting then i recon you could have a lock on top 6 no probs!!!

If not now....when????


----------



## T1466867927 (Jul 6, 2006)

Well done Mr Scarb....Looking mighty fine!

Look forward to seeing you in a couple of weeks at Southport!


----------



## Shredded (Mar 8, 2006)

Congrats Paul. You've obviously worked really hard over the last 12 months since we first met in Scotland and I'm glad to see all that hard work is paying off. As they say in BBing....not long now lol! But in two weeks you'll be on the British stage reaping the rewards of your endeavours so no slacking. This is the time when champions are made!

See you in a couple of weeks Champ!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Guys thanks for the kind words... Neil yes mate i think this year i could really make a mark at the British if i can improve just a little more....

Paul/T comments like that from both of you are greatly appreciated i feel now that the hard work both me and my family have been through this last year reaped more benefits than i could imagine on sunday night, all i have to do is not change anything to drastic stick to the plan and do the same at Southport.....

Paul i am trying to sort out a photo shoot with Alex Mac the monday after the finals i would prefer it to be in your gym if that is ok???? got to get it in quick before the pies start to effect me


----------



## Shredded (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah mate! It would be a pleasure! Just sort it out with Alex and give me a ring/pm/email with the details.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well nearly a week has passed since the show and i still have a huge smile on my face

although i won the title last year at the same show this year was different for a few reasons..

1 - i dieted whilst having a baby in the house which made the whole process for me and my family much harder

2 - i had made a lot of improvements over the last 12months that every one noticed..

but now the West Britain seems a distant memory....i am now 2 weeks away from the finals and what could be the best show of my life i have a real chance of making an impact at the finals against some really tough competition....i have rebound this week with around 12lbs of water retention although it is starting to drop now but it is only water so no real issue there....

i have my last refeed before the show tomorrow which is fortunate seeing as it is also my birthday...i won't be going mad though but i will be treating myself....

i am back on the GH at a lower dose of 5iu's ed....

i have also started back on the Prop and Tri-Tren along with a small amount of masteron which will be raised next week.

i took a break from the orals until today so to give my liver a little rest....

my focus though for the next 24hrs is soley on Dels show tomorrow night and not myself once that is done back to 110% on me....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

pscarb said:


> i have rebound this week with around 12lbs of water retention although it is starting to drop now but it is only water so no real issue there....


Allo mate - what are you using to establish how much water you are retaining?

Cheers,

TH&S


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nothing but the mirror but seeing as i jumped back on my diet and cardio straight away there has been no accumulation of fat which again is visible in the mirror the additional weight is water my defination is blurred but this is common after a show where diuretics are used like i said though come wednesday of next week it will be gone...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers mate - just wondered if you used some new fangled fancy scales to workout what ur water muscle and BF%s were


----------



## stumpy1466867921 (Sep 6, 2004)

Great achievement on everything you've done and I'm sure tomorrow will be just as good.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well my birthday went well and i had a great day but yesreday was a diffrent matter....

I woke up in the morning unable to move my legs much it seems that sitting at the dining room table the night before had damaged my back pretty severly now i then did probably the most stupid thing i have done this prep and against my wifes advice i jumped on the treadmill well hobbled and did 45min cardio my lower back pain did subside as i was walking on the treadmill but i definatly suffered afterwards as i was bound to the living room floor for pretty much the next few hrs whilst my pain killers kicked in....

To add to this i jabbed my gear on the friday night and it seems that i have a little inflamation in my left Bicep it is not an infection i must of knicked a blood vessel as my arm is very stiff and a little sore.....

as we all know bad things come in threes so my third peice of luck is that i have rebound from the show pretty badly my legs are flooded i have lost all defination and gained 17lbs all water but still my head is very very unsteady at the moment....

this week will be testing to say the least as i try to get rid of the water retention and get back the defination and condition i had before the qualifier....


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

wow man, some hard s**t to deal with. Who ever said life was easy. Hope all ends good mate really do. Stay focused...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ouch - not really what you need is it?

What's your POA to get rid of the water? More diuretics and a low sodium diet?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Low carbs mate cannot use diuretics so close the finals but as you can see from below panic over...

Well this week just goes to show you what a roller-coaster ride dieting can be...at the start of the week i was 211lbs a gain of 17lbs in 1 week all water but still alot of weight, because of low carb dieting for the last 5 days my weight has dropped to 197lbs yes i am flat but my condition is far better than the same time period before the NABBA West....i saw Harold yesterday and he was very impressed he pointed out that my physique was showing the extra little bits of definition that is required to win a British title now that is not to say that i believe i can win the class but i am now starting to believe that i have a decent chance...

Me and Harold worked out my plan for the next 6 days this is what it is...

Today - low carb 150g

Friday - Clean refeed 750g

Sat - Medium carb 240g

Sun - 1st day deplete 140g

Mon - 2nd day deplete 70g

Tue - 3rd and final deplete day 35g - 70g (depending on how i feel...)

protein and fats will be raised slightly on the depleting days...

the last time i depleted i dropped 11lbs but like i mentioned i am it better shape than the same period for the last show so i don't think the drop will be as severe.....so there you have it....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

At least you've hit a high on the rollercoaster


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well the problems just don't stop....

travelled to Gatwick today as i have a huge project at the airport plus it is close to my coach's gym so he can keep an eye on me.....

today was the first day of carb loading i have done 1000g so far and i am just starting to feel it, tomorrow will probably be the same amount thankfully Jimmy one of the MOD's on another site i MOD on lives near by and has cooked me some turkey/rice and spuds for tomorrow and is doing the same tomorrow for Friday without his help it would be nearly impossible...

well here is the issues that are getting me down....

1 - my wife Jenny called me at 6.30pm and told me that my daughter Kiana was very ill at 7.00pm she was taken into hospital thankfully she was let back home with medication apparently she has a sever viral infection her temp is 38.5 she has been told to rest.....i said that i would cancel the show and go home but my wife is not the panicking type and will not allow me to cancel the show.....

2 - I received my NABBA paperwork today for the finals and you are not allowed to use a disk for your music it has to be on a tape now where the flying fukc do the sell cassette tapes i am well and truly fukced and have no clue what i am going to do....any ideas??


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Allo Paul,

Argos mate...

Shop for Maxell UR-90 Audio Cassettes. at Argos.co.uk

Or use a CD Player to Tape Convertor

Comet - Portable Technology - Portable Audio & MP3 - iPod & Personal Audio Accessories - BELKIN - Belkin cassette adapter

Hope that helps.

My turn now - how on earth do you manage to get 1kg of carbs down your neck!! I feel bloated on 500g/600g! Are you just drinking Vitargo every hour?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

vitargo/oats/banana homemade flapjacks takes care of 500g they are very nice...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll look into that.

Hope the cassette info helps.


----------



## Sherlock1436114498 (Dec 17, 2004)

Wow Paul, you've improved massively since I last saw you compete!

All the best at the weekend mate and good to chat to you earlier, albeit briefly.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well guys it did not end the way i wanted.....

It was probably the toughest class 4 class there has been at the Britain for a good 7-10yrs there was 15 in my class....

the last few days and this morning i got tighter and tighter fuller and fuller this morning i woke up totally shredded never been in better shape, through the day i got fuller and fuller this was confirmed several times before pre-judging by Dougie Black/James L and Paul Booth and Ian Chambers all with a great eye for bodybuilding.....

So feeling good i went backstage to do my final prep, Ian put the sheen on my tan and i pumped up i looked in the mirror and i was ready......then when i went onstage the lights where very strong and washed out my condition .....and that was that.....James and Paul both confirmed this was the case when i saw them afterwards....at the evening show i changed my tan to dream tan went out onstage and bang the condition was there but unfortunately the judging is all done in the day and my timing was off now don't get me wrong even if i would of got the tan bang on i am not saying i would of placed because the standard was that high but at least i would of given it my best shot.....so there you have it i failed at the final hurdle i was very p1ssed off and upset after the prejudging yes because i knew i had failed but more so because what my wife and kids have gone through over the last 16 weeks especially the last 3 weeks my wife has been a rock taking everything on her shoulders to give me the time to prep....

thanks to Ian/James/Paul and Dougie black for their support today i really appreciate it guys......

i am going to take a few days away from the boards so will be back sometime next week.....


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

hi paul,, u not failed in my eyes mate.. never. to get in that shape mate our a bloody winner..


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Paul 'NO' failiure in our eyes mate, it just goes that way sometimes!

Your the one that has taken the time to eat, train and diet mate which in its self is an acheivement as only a handful can do it.

Your journals on the boards alone have been an inspiration and insight to what it takes. Just look at the hits and replys mate!

So ok i know your not happy but 'what does not kill us makes us stronger'- come back next year and show them the real 'Paul Scarbourgh' mate.

Chin up and hopefuly speak soon pal.


----------

